# Slicer Review needed...KWS 10" Commercial stainless 320Watt..



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone have this model? Looks solid.

KWS MS-10NS Premium Commercial 320w Electric Meat Slicer 10-Inch Stainless Steel Blade, Deli Meat Frozen Meat Cheese Food Slicer Low Noise Commercial and Home Use [ ETL, NSF Certified ]








Very easy to disassemble for cleaning as well...


----------



## cvan (Jan 15, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Anyone have this model? Looks solid.
> 
> KWS MS-10NS Premium Commercial 320w Electric Meat Slicer 10-Inch Stainless Steel Blade, Deli Meat Frozen Meat Cheese Food Slicer Low Noise Commercial and Home Use [ ETL, NSF Certified ]
> 
> ...


I bought the 12” model, 420 watt. Has been a great machine. Have used it for bacon, brisket, jerky and smoked turkey breasts. Haven’t tried cheese yet, but very pleased with it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2021)

Or just the company in general? Anyone own any KWS equipment?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 15, 2021)

No help on kws, but I have the 10” from LEM. Is identical to this slicer. Probably made in the same plant? What I have is a great slicer for sure. This looks the same.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2021)

Yep, you are right...they do look identical. Thanks for the reply. The LEM is $549, the KWS is $384. I'm betting KWs make the slicer for LEM and they just add a mark-up.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2021)

how much travel do you have in the  meat carriage slide? can you fit a slab of bacon in it and get a full slice?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2021)

cvan said:


> I bought the 12” model, 420 watt. Has been a great machine. Have used it for bacon, brisket, jerky and smoked turkey breasts. Haven’t tried cheese yet, but very pleased with it.


How much travel does the carriage have? can you slice the entire width of a slab of bacon with it?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 15, 2021)

I bought my LEM for about 400 on one of their sales about a year ago. No, travel is to short for bacon. If I want full slices I fold the belly in half and slice. I’ll go measure the slide and report back in a minute, but don’t think you will find that slide length in anything less than commercial (Hobart class).


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 15, 2021)

Back stop to blade (pushing against the spring stop) is 7-1/2 inch.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks SmokinEdge..


----------



## forktender (Jan 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> No help on kws, but I have the 10” from LEM. Is identical to this slicer. Probably made in the same plant? What I have is a great slicer for sure. This looks the same.


I bought the 10'' Lem slicer in June off Walmart online for $215 which had to be mismarked because it was not a sales price.  As soon as I saw it I snatched it up then I got it, and it's been a great slicer. There are several of the same slicers out there under different brand names which makes me think Lem got hosed by the factory that they had build them in China. It happens all the time with outdoors hunting and fishing gear, so I wouldn't be surprised one bit if that's how it went down.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2021)

Wow! $215??? Great Deal!


----------



## forktender (Jan 16, 2021)

Yep, I was shocked when I saw the price, and it wasn't a factory second or a knock off brand. I called Lem and the guy I talked to said yes the warranty would be the same no matter where I bought it or how much I paid for it as long as I sent in the warranty card and receipt.  I was impressed with the blade, the thing is milled out a good size chunk of Stainless steel it's nice and heavy and sharp as a razor. I didn't have cut proof gloves the first time I cleaned it you can bet I had them the second time.LOL
I cut the hell out of my hand the first time around.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on it...will be at my doorstep Tuesday. Thanks for the tip on the cut proof gloves, I'll wear them when disassembling the parts for cleaning.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 16, 2021)

You cannot beat the 5 year warranty on LEM products.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 16, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Pulled the trigger on it...will be at my doorstep Tuesday. Thanks for the tip on the cut proof gloves, I'll wear them when disassembling the parts for cleaning.


It looks same as LEM, if it operates the same you will be happy. I have few complaints. Only complaints I have are: the length of slice is a bit short, but you can work around that, and secondly, when slicing thin and you don’t keep the slice pile removed in the back, the blade will steal slices and sling them out the right side of the blade. Thick slicing not so bad, but it will take my pastrami and throw it if I don’t manage the pile. Other than that is very quiet is smooth and cuts like a dream.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge, I was gifted a slicer from 

 txsmoker
 when I had only been a member here less than a year. It is an Intro model and cuts bacon, ham and roast beef great! But now that I have gotten into making salumi and salami, I need a slicer that can shave paper thin slices of coppa and slice pound after pound of salami without a hitch. I did a lot of searching and looking, this one should do nicely based on reviews here and elsewhere. Thanks for the help and measurements...

Also-For those who need  (and will use) an intro level slicer, I will be giving away the slicer 

 txsmoker
 gifted to me at some point soon so be on the look out for the thread.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 16, 2021)

I find with salami and salumi that it is generally dry enough that my slicer works very well with see through thin slices. It’s that 5# blade, I think. More moist meats like pastrami and ham tend to stick to the blade a little.  Good luck I’m sure you will be happy.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 19, 2021)

Arrived today....I like new equipment days!







Brought it to the firehouse to unbox it. Helped my brother and cousin debone 5 deer tonight So that's why we were at the firehouse. I can't wait to slice some coppa with it when the coppas are finished drying!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 19, 2021)

You will enjoy that machine Inda.


----------

